# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Armas en los pantanos...

## REEGE

*Fuente:Efeverde.com*
Gobierno dice que vigilar los pantanos con armas crearía alarma social.

Ceuta, 11 abr (EFE).- La Delegación del Gobierno en Ceuta ha destacado hoy que vigilar los dos pantanos de la ciudad con armas supondría una alarma social, después de la petición realizada por el sindicato CCOO para la vigilancia en los embalses del Infierno y el Renegado.

En un comunicado, la Delegación del Gobierno ha valorado que los pantanos no se encuentran incluidos en el catálogo de infraestructuras estratégicas de Ceuta, que está elaborado por el Centro Nacional de Protección de Infraestructuras Críticas de la Secretaría de Estado de Seguridad, dependiente del Ministerio del Interior.

Por este motivo, ha señalado que ninguno de los seis embalses que en la actualidad dependen de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir cuentan con vigilancia privada con armas y tampoco disponen de vigilancia privada los casi 80 pantanos bajo competencia de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, de la Junta de Andalucía.

Las presas ceutíes han dejado de constituir la única fuente de abastecimiento de agua potable a la población, habiéndose convertido en una fuente complementaria de la principal, que es la planta desalinizadora, que sí cuenta con un servicio de vigilancia de estas características las 24 horas, según la nota.

Los pantanos, según la Delegación del Gobierno, se han convertido en lugares de ocio y esparcimiento para la ciudadanía, donde concurren actividades lúdicas y deportivas y en los que, un servicio de vigilancia con armas generaría más riesgos de los que evitaría.

Los embalses del Infierno y el Renegado, como cualquier otro espacio o lugar de Ceuta, están a su vez vigilados por los miembros de los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado. EFE

*Me veo con un revolver y un kalashnikov en el Fresnedas...*

----------


## sergi1907

Personalmente no me gustaría ver personal armado en ningún embalse. :Mad: 

Son lugares a los que se acostumbra a ir en familia y con niños.

----------


## ben-amar

> Personalmente no me gustaría ver personal armado en ningún embalse.
> 
> Son lugares a los que se acostumbra a ir en familia y con niños.


Totalmente de acuerdo

----------


## perdiguera

Lo de las armas en los embalses me recuerda a las armas en los teatros y en los aviones, o mejor, a las armas en general: sólo sirven para matar; la mayor dregradación a la que puede llegar el ser humano, matar a otro semejante o a otro inferior, considerando a éstos dentro de la escala de seres, no dentro de los humanos.
No me gusta nada ni la noticia ni la necesidad.

----------


## REEGE

Totalmente de acuerdo con todos vosotros amigos, contra más importancia le dan a un problema o a una sugerencia, aumenta éste...
Yo de siempre he entendido que salir a ver un embalse era estar en contacto con la naturaleza, pescar, pasar un buen día de campo, etc... No ir a la guerra!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Conocéis algún problema terrorista, secuestro, ataque, robos, etc... en alguna????
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Totalmente de acuerdo con todos vosotros amigos, contra más importancia le dan a un problema o a una sugerencia, aumenta éste...
> Yo de siempre he entendido que salir a ver un embalse era estar en contacto con la naturaleza, pescar, pasar un buen día de campo, etc... No ir a la guerra!!!
> Conocéis algún problema terrorista, secuestro, ataque, *robos*, etc... en alguna????
> Un saludo.


Robos seguro que últimamente en más de una con esto del cobre.
Pero, vamos, de eso a que los servicios de vigilancia lleven armas lo vao totalmente incesario, desproporcionado y peligroso.
Como decíais anteriormente, los embalses se han convertido en un lugar de ocio para tda la familia.
Si quieren proteger los embalses con armas, que llamen a la policia o a la Guardia Civil, que para algo están.

----------


## Salut

Coincido con perdiguera... no me gustan nada las armas. Y espero que no sean necesarias jamás en un pantano. Sin embargo, tampoco debemos olvidar que nuestros embalses son un riesgo potencial bastante importante... en caso de que exista una amenaza seria y creible para la seguridad, tal vez debamos planteárnoslo (muy a nuestro pesar)  :Frown: .

----------


## ben-amar

De acuerdo, pero para armas, las de la G.C. y con total discrecion.
En casos mas extremos ya se haria lo necesario para evitar males mayores.

----------


## Salut

^^ Si... para incidencias menores basta el guarda jurado sin armas, o como mucho la G.C... Lo que decía antes, iba más en el sentido de la posible necesidad en ciertas situaciones de contar con defensa militar y todo, si algún desalmado amenaza con volar algún pantano (las válvulas supongo que serán la zona más sensible).

Serían situaciones totalmente excepcionales, claro está...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] Lo que decía antes, iba más en el sentido de la posible necesidad en ciertas situaciones de contar con defensa militar y todo
> 
> [...]
> 
> Serían situaciones totalmente excepcionales, claro está...


Evidentemente.

Mientras se mantuvo el estado de alarma terrorista tras los atentados del 11-M, recuerdo a la Guardia Civil y al Ejército patrullando al menos los embalses de la sierra norte de Madrid (y seguramente, algunas presas más) no sea que algún pirado le diera por seguir dado porsaco.

Reconozco que en situación normal, como que no es necesario tener a la UEI de la G.C o al Ejército patrullando las presas, y espero que no sea necesario nunca, pues como tengan que entrar en acción estas dos fuerzas, chunga tiene que estar la cosa...

Pero sí que es verdad, que ciertas presas, están muy dejadas, no hay personal las 24 horas, sólo cuentan con sistemas de vigilancia pasivos (algunas ni los tienen), y como ocurra algún incidente en dichas presas, cuando quieran llegar el personal o la G.C. a dichas presas, a los vándalos/terroristas/etc, les da tiempo a hacer todo tipo de cosas... :Mad: 

Por eso, no estaría mal que, sobretodo las grandes presas, contaran con mayor vigilancia, instalar un completo sistema de CCTV y además, un vigilante de seguridad con base en la misma presa para poder dar respuesta lo antes posible ante cualquier situación que pueda comprometer la seguridad de la presa.

Yo desde luego, prefiero que haya vigilantes de seguridad 24 h (armados), junto a patrullas periódicas de la Guardia Civil.

Prefiero eso, a que se tenga que enviar un mensaje por radio y fax de carácter urgente derivado de la aplicación del Plan de Emergencia de una presa por declaración de escenario de seguridad, y esto hay que reducirlo al máximo posible, pues no es moco de pavo lo que estoy diciendo. Los documentos del Plan de Emergencia y sus plantillas están para criar polvo, no para que cada dos por tres, se tenga que estar abriendo el libro y buscar los códigos para enviarlos lo más rápido posible... :Cool: 




> si algún desalmado amenaza con volar algún pantano (las válvulas supongo que serán la zona más sensible).


Bueno, zonas sensibles, haberlas, hay unas cuantas, pero no es cuestión de enumerarlas aquí no sea que algún desalmado las lea y tenga ganas de probarlas.

Uno de los motivos por los que digo que no estaría mal un vigilante de seguridad 24 horas es porque como algunos saben (Reege seguro), a las compuertas del aliviadero se accede desde ciertos sitios en coronación, y con que rompa el candado y fuerce las cerraduras, ya tiene acceso a los cuadros y los grupos de accionamiento de las compuertas.

Ahora figúrate que estés en una presa en la que no hay personal. Le da al desalmado por ponerse a levantar las compuertas hasta que llegue a los limitadores de carrera (finales de carrera), luego las pone en enclavamiento y fíjate la que puede montar hasta que quiera llegar la Guardia Civil, te abre todo el aliviadero hasta arriba, y como la presa esté cargadita, el chorro de agua que echaría eso te lo puedes imaginar, la gente que viva aguas abajo nadando como patos  :Mad: 

Eso, sin contar que al desalmado le de por llevar explosivos, que entonces...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo ya conozco varios que tienen G.S por un lado está bien por otro es desagrable.
Pero sí hablamos de algo parecido al 11 - s no creo que valga de nada.
En la expo del 92 estaba hasta el ejercito, más desagradable todavía.

----------


## Donan

Que yo recuerde en todos los embalses del CYII los vigilantes de seguridad van armados, hay que entender que son disuasorias, con la "fauna" que nos acecha en estos momentos no viene mal, pero repito solo como disuasion y para no llegar a mayores, puesto que las nuevas generaciones no son como nosotros a su edad, ese respeto que tenemos nosotros por las cosas, ahora se a trasformado en pasotismo, y, tener una geta como un autobus de dos plantas.

----------

